# what material should be used to coat the knife before acid etching?



## kitchen_passion (Sep 1, 2014)

I started to make knife etching (to make damascus pattern on the knife). I recently use nail polisher to coat the knife for the area I do not want to be etched. 

However, I would like to create fine designs of name print made by computer graphic. Is there anyone here knows about technique of coating other than nail polisher. Would sticker cut work well?

Your expereince sharing would be very much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## 29palms (Sep 4, 2014)

There are Youtubes about etching I'd start there.


----------



## MikeHL (Sep 7, 2014)

I have had good luck with a heat gun and bee's wax.


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 7, 2014)

I think you may want to research electronic stencil etching for your makers mark or insignia.


----------



## weebus (Sep 8, 2014)

kitchen_passion said:


> However, I would like to create fine designs of name print made by computer graphic. Is there anyone here knows about technique of coating other than nail polisher. Would sticker cut work well?



As others have said, the way to go for computer graphics to a piece would be electro or electrochemical marking. The actual device to do so is fairly easy to build, so long as you have a basic understanding of electrical circuits and soldering. There are plans on the internet which should be fairly easy to find. AC will create a shallow, dark mark, DC will create a deep, frosted mark... or you can combine them for a deep, dark mark. Once you have the device built, you'll have to either print stencils yourself on photo-sensitive materials or pay someone else to do it.

Everything else is either far less economical or far less accurate. If you're not quite ready to step up to electroetching, contact paper and an exacto knife or etch resist pens (used by people who print circuit boards) are other options. You're still limited by your drawing abilities, but they're a bit easier than brushing nailpolish.


----------



## kitchen_passion (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you so much, KKF.


----------



## kitchen_passion (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you so much, weebus


----------



## kitchen_passion (Sep 9, 2014)

[IMAGE]www.4shared.com/photo/6KUIqN1Oba/IMG20140907172839.jpg


----------



## kitchen_passion (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## kitchen_passion (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## kitchen_passion (Sep 9, 2014)

Sorry for the above image code that I try to make. Here is the link to the photo of etched knife that I made with electroetching. www.4shared.com/photo/6KUIqN1Oba/IMG20140907172839.html


----------

